# Pearl Harbor Day



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Today being December 7, is Pearl Harbor Day........"LEST WE FORGET" 




Audi84


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rent or watch the best movie on the history of the day "Tora Tora Tora"







, but avoid that Micheal Bay humoungous turd of a historical travesty "Pearl Harbor"...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Forget? No, but it's a fitting testimony as to how far we've come in nearly 70 years that as I looked at the Public Forum topics list, there was this topic, and right underneath it a topic discussing our collective experiences riding and photographing Japanese trains. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget? 2,117 people died in the Pearl Harbor attack, most of them active military personell. 9/11, otoh, killed 2,752 people (according to the updated numbers), with the vast majority of them civilians. We as a nation seem to have forgotten that already, and that was only eight years ago.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Vice President, Mr. Speaker, Members of the Senate, and of the House of Representatives: 

Yesterday, December 7th, 1941 -- a date which will live in infamy -- the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan. 


The United States was at peace with that nation and, at the solicitation of Japan, was still in conversation with its government and its emperor looking toward the maintenance of peace in the Pacific.


Indeed, one hour after Japanese air squadrons had commenced bombing in the American island of Oahu, the Japanese ambassador to the United States and his colleague delivered to our Secretary of State a formal reply to a recent American message. And while this reply stated that it seemed useless to continue the existing diplomatic negotiations, it contained no threat or hint of war or of armed attack.


It will be recorded that the distance of Hawaii from Japan makes it obvious that the attack was deliberately planned many days or even weeks ago. During the intervening time, the Japanese government has deliberately sought to deceive the United States by false statements and expressions of hope for continued peace.


The attack yesterday on the Hawaiian islands has caused severe damage to American naval and military forces. I regret to tell you that very many American lives have been lost. In addition, American ships have been reported torpedoed on the high seas between San Francisco and Honolulu.


Yesterday, the Japanese government also launched an attack against Malaya.


Last night, Japanese forces attacked Hong Kong.


Last night, Japanese forces attacked Guam.


Last night, Japanese forces attacked the Philippine Islands.


Last night, the Japanese attacked Wake Island.


And this morning, the Japanese attacked Midway Island.


Japan has, therefore, undertaken a surprise offensive extending throughout the Pacific area. The facts of yesterday and today speak for themselves. The people of the United States have already formed their opinions and well understand the implications to the very life and safety of our nation.


As commander in chief of the Army and Navy, I have directed that all measures be taken for our defense. But always will our whole nation remember the character of the onslaught against us.


No matter how long it may take us to overcome this premeditated invasion, the American people in their righteous might will win through to absolute victory.


I believe that I interpret the will of the Congress and of the people when I assert that we will not only defend ourselves to the uttermost, but will make it very certain that this form of treachery shall never again endanger us.


Hostilities exist. There is no blinking at the fact that our people, our territory, and our interests are in grave danger.


With confidence in our armed forces, with the unbounding determination of our people, we will gain the inevitable triumph -- so help us God.


I ask that the Congress declare that since the unprovoked and dastardly attack by Japan on Sunday, December 7th, 1941, a state of war has existed between the United States and the Japanese empire.


Franklin Delano Roosevelt - Address to the Nation delivered 8 December 1941


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Forget? NO! 
But also remember that the Japanese are a different people now. And are true allies, today. 

Let your hearts hold Forgiveness and Compassion for the memories that day evokes. 

John


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*Though there are fewer of us each year, we will never forget and neither should or country.*

Thanks for that text Allen - that speech should be in every history book (if they still teach history).[/b]

I don't remember a lot of that day except it was very noisy (I was only 5 at the time).[/b]


*Mom was worried because Dad had the Duty and was on board his ship, the USS Curtiss a seaplane tender. Dad was a Chief Warrant Officer at that time. I don't know if we could see the harbor** from Pearl City but we could hear the attack and see the airplanes.*


Our one and only Christmas in Hawaii was spent on board an ocean liner (SS Lurline) that had been commandeered by the Navy to evacuate Navy families to the mainland. I don't know when we left or when we reached San Francisco. Our grandparents had no idea what had happened to us or to Dad until we reached the mainland and Mom could call home.[/b]

Dad went on to spend 30 years in the Navy, retiring as a Lt. Commander.[/b]

*So I will never forget!*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 07 Dec 2009 09:57 AM 
Forget? 2,117 people died in the Pearl Harbor attack, most of them active military personell. 9/11, otoh, killed 2,752 people (according to the updated numbers), with the vast majority of them civilians. We as a nation seem to have forgotten that already, and that was only eight years ago.







Dwight, Sadly you are correct. Society today doesn't put much thought into anything that doesn't directly involve us. Most of the children alive today don't grasp the reality of their own grandparents and great grandparents that died before them in the past wars let alone understand the reality of the strangers who died in 911 or are dying in the middle east now. Society has become a self serving group. 

Randy


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The U.S.S. Arizona Memorial is one of those "bucket list" things everyone should see in their life time.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This evening PBS aired a documentary "Gordon Prange and Pearl Harbor" about the author of the definitive Tome on Pearl Harbor "At Dawn We Slept" Pranges earliest published work on the subject later became the movie "Tora Tora Tora" Fascinating story about a fascinating guy.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 07 Dec 2009 10:47 AM 
....
But also remember that the Japanese are a different people now. And are true allies, today. 
.....

Are they? 
An awful lot of anime seems to involve modernized versions of Samurai and Ninjas


From what I've been reading there is also still a pretty large minority over there that bemoan that they've become 'a nation of merchants' and lost their historic national pride.

Then there is the fact that they've been saying "No" an awful lot lately to renewing agreements with us. 


Then there is the inconvenient truth that while the German people admit the Nazis committed atrocities and avow it will never be allowed to happen again, as far as the Japanes are officially concerned nothing much untoward happened in China, in Korea, in Burma, in the Philippines, in..., in..., in.... by their imperial forces.


Just because it's hidden beneath an urbane surface, doesn't mean it isn't there


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 08 Dec 2009 03:58 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 07 Dec 2009 10:47 AM 
....
But also remember that the Japanese are a different people now. And are true allies, today. 
.....

Are they? 
An awful lot of anime seems to involve modernized versions of Samurai and Ninjas


From what I've been reading there is also still a pretty large minority over there that bemoan that they've become 'a nation of merchants' and lost their historic national pride.

Then there is the fact that they've been saying "No" an awful lot lately to renewing agreements with us. 


Then there is the inconvenient truth that while the German people admit the Nazis committed atrocities and avow it will never be allowed to happen again, as far as the Japanes are officially concerned nothing much untoward happened in China, in Korea, in Burma, in the Philippines, in..., in..., in.... by their imperial forces.


Just because it's hidden beneath an urbane surface, doesn't mean it isn't there 







Every country has a vocal minority of nationalists that spout the same kind of rhetoric. We have them here. Thank goodness they are not in charge of anything.

Samurai and Ninja in Japan are viewed the same way as cowboys, six-shooters, and wild west are in the U.S.


As for atrocities, we have some blight on our record too. Tokyo, Hiroshima, Nagasaki


7 Dec 1941 is remembered for the tragic loss of brave combat sailors and aviators during time of war. But that is a different time. As of 7 Dec 2009, Japan is a strong friend, and steadfast ally.

Let's not blow this thread out of its intended spirit.


----------

